# You can stop ignoring this. New video posted (finally).



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

I finally got around to rerecording this piece of music. In the meantime, the thread has become way too epic to just let it go so I decided to just repost it here.


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

Ok. 

Hi Jim!!!


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

RobQ said:


> Ok.
> 
> Hi Jim!!!


Hi Rob. How are things?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

Jim Soloway said:


> Hi Rob. How are things?


Things are good! Took an early retirement from the day job so playing lots. Living right downtown now which is the bomb. 

You?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

If you want people to ignore this thread, you have to change the title.

Change it to "can anyone local help me move" or something.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

adcandour said:


> If you want people to ignore this thread, you have to change the title.
> 
> Change it to "can anyone local help me move" or something.


"Nude pics of Chuck" would definitely get the mods attention and would deter everyone. win-win


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> "Nude pics of Chuck" would definitely get the mods attention and would deter everyone. win-win


No one's paying attention here. I'd teabag your screen if I could, and get away with it.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

I can see this thread beating the endless Kijiji WTF thread ... let's start an epic ...


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Are you kidding me !!!!
Dont ever tell me what to do...
Consider this thread un ignored.

G.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

No, I will not ignore this thread! You're not the boss of me!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Subscribed


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I refuse to bow to your commands, however polite they may be.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

This is the most interesting thread on the board tonight. B#(*


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Rob & Jim....How are you guys doing?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Who's going for coffee? This could be a long night. I take mine black.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2016)

Yeah, me too.
If you're hitting Timmies, I'll have the dark roast.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> Who's going for coffee? This could be a long night. I take mine black.


Hey, are you being racist?

On GC, we take our coffee African American with skim ******. 







Easy guys, I can say that cause my parents are African.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Yeah, me too.
> If you're hitting Timmies, I'll have the dark roast.


I'm gonna leave this one alone. Whoa.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2016)

adcandour said:


> Hey, are you being racist?
> 
> On GC, we take our coffee African American with skim ********.


Well! Look at the pot who's calling the kettle it's same colour!
Us Hungarians were the first originally labeled honky.
So take off cracker!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Well! Look at the pot who's calling the kettle it's same colour!
> Us Hungarians were the first originally labeled honky.
> So take off cracker!


I'm not white. I'm green...

I have no idea what you guys call Arabs behind our backs, haha.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> Hey, are you being racist?
> 
> On GC, we take our coffee African American with skim ******.
> 
> ...


Nope....ask an Aussie. You can keep the skimmed ******.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Well! Look at the pot who's calling the kettle it's same colour!
> Us Hungarians were the first originally labeled honky.
> So take off cracker!


I thought that was Hunky. Or is that Ukrainians. Anyway, I said Coffee, not the water from timmies.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> I'm not white. I'm green...
> 
> I have no idea what you guys call Arabs behind our backs, haha.


If you're green I'd call you Irish.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> If you're green I'd call you Irish.


I guess that makes sense, but physically, the Irish are so white they're almost blue ...until summer 

One of my closest friends growing up was 'green'.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> I guess that makes sense, but physically, the Irish are so white they're almost blue ...until summer
> 
> One of my closest friends growing up was 'green'.


Not the Irish I'm related to. The blue comes from the dye my Scots ancestors used. Oh yeah, I'll have a Cornish Pasty with that coffee. No tassels.


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

RobQ said:


> Things are good! Took an early retirement from the day job so playing lots. Living right downtown now which is the bomb.
> 
> You?


Living on Vancouver Island, collecting my US Social Security (in US dollars!), working on a new album of solo tunes, playing a very cool cheap guitar and thinking abut Mexico in January. Life's pretty good.


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks for ignoring this thread.  I finally rerecorded the video and posted it today.


----------

